# What type of reel do u use for walleyes?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Just wonderin what everyone uses for walleyes? I am sort of new to fishing walleyes and i have been fishing largemouth bass for a few years. I have both a daiawa millionaire baitcaster and a shimano sahara spinning reel. What do u guys use and what would u suggest of these two of mine? Thank you for all the help!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

for walleyes a more important factor is the rod, i suggest spending a good amount of money and getting a sensitive rod, st. crioxs have been my choice, but as far as the reel goes... use the sahara with 6lb test and you should be set up just fine. Maybe heavier line if your going to be fishing in the weeds


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

mitchell 308x with a fenwick eagle gt rod.


----------

